# Low GI Bread



## Northerner (May 10, 2009)

This was inspired by a story that Caroline told about her local bakers:



Caroline said:


> There is a local bakers that has low GI bread. Out of develment I went in and asked what made it low GI. The assistant said I don't know what GI is but there must be less of it in the bread. Another lady in the shop then said she wasn't paying that price if there was less of something and we both walked out.




*Low G.I. bread*

Down at the bakers, I?ve heard it?s been said,
There?s a good special offer on Low GI bread.
So I put on my coat and set off down the road
For something to lower my glycaemic load.

And there in the window in prominent view
Was a sign confirming what I?d been told was true:
?Live your life healthy, for you?re a long time dead ? 
Come in and sample our Low GI bread!?

The devil inside me said ?I wonder if they know?
They say ?Low GI?, but what makes it so??
So I questioned the counter girl, would she comply?
She looked rather puzzled, then gave this reply?

?Well, the ?Low? means there?s less, and the ?I? means ?Inside?,
But as for the ?G? I can?t really decide?
Could it be Garlic? Or Ginger? Or Goat?
Or (scraping the barrel!) a Gloucestershire stoat??

?Or Gherkins or Grapefruit, or maybe Goosefat??
I suggested ?Glycaemic?? ? ?No, I don?t think it?s that ? 
Gammon? Or Gumbo? Or Guava? Or Gin??
(She was beginning to wish that I hadn?t come in!)

Then a lady beside me said ?Why would I pay more
For bread that has less of what went in before??
That caused the girl?s listing of ?G? things to stop,
So we both turned round briskly and vacated the shop!



(C) Northerner 2009 Please do not reproduce without consent


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

bravo that was brilliant 

well done northener


----------



## Hazel (May 10, 2009)

Northener, as we say in Glasgow - pure, dead, brilliant son, an' that!!!

Your poems cheer us all up and we thank you for it

Cheers

Hazel


----------



## bev (May 10, 2009)

Does it stand for Great Innit? Bev


p.s. another brilliant poem Northerner! Have you tried sending them to JDRF? I think they have a magazine - it would be great for kids to read etc..


----------



## katie (May 10, 2009)

haha that's a good one northerner


----------



## ukjohn (May 10, 2009)

Northerner
We can count on you for brilliants poems that lighten the load and give us a good laugh..long may it continue.
Best wishes...John.

PS. Any news on poetry book publication?


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2009)

ukjohn said:


> Northerner
> We can count on you for brilliants poems that lighten the load and give us a good laugh..long may it continue.
> Best wishes...John.
> 
> PS. Any news on poetry book publication?



Thanks everyone, I'm glad you liked it - I just thought the scenario that Caroline described was so comical!

I think a book is still some months away John, but am hoping to get a website going before long


----------



## Vanessa (May 11, 2009)

Northerner - well done yet again.  This really brought a smile to my face early on a Monday morning so many thanks


----------



## Caroline (May 11, 2009)

it is 7.40 am on Monday morning and I've just read your poem Northener. It is brilliant, and nice to know I can inspire someone to great works...


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2009)

Caroline said:


> it is 7.40 am on Monday morning and I've just read your poem Northener. It is brilliant, and nice to know I can inspire someone to great works...



Keep your anecdotes coming - inspiration can strike for the most unusual of reasons!


----------



## Caroline (May 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Keep your anecdotes coming - inspiration can strike for the most unusual of reasons!



I will keep you supplied with appropriate anecdotes and hope i will insoire you again...


----------



## runner (May 27, 2009)

Ha ha - just found it! Nice one - its cheared me up


----------

